# Lifestyles & Discussion > Peace Through Religion >  Native American Prayers and Blessings

## moostraks

.



***** Mod note: please us the following thread for any critical discussion on this topic. This is a prayer thread.
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...tical-analysis





"Live your life that the fear of death can never enter your heart.

Trouble no one about his religion.
Respect others in their views and demand that they respect yours.
Love your life, perfect your life, beautify all things in your life.
Seek to make your life long and of service to your people.
Always give a word or sign of salute when meeting
or passing a friend, or even a stranger, if in a lonely place.
Show respect to all people, but grovel to none.
When you rise in the morning, give thanks for the light,
for your life, for your strength.
Give thanks for your food and for the joy of living.
If you see no reason to give thanks, the fault lies in yourself.
Touch not the poisonous firewater that makes
wise ones turn to fools and robs their spirit of its vision.
Prepare a noble death song for the day when you go over the great divide.
When your time comes to die, be not like those
whose hearts are filled with fear of death,
so that when their time comes they weep and pray
for a little more time to live their lives over again in a different way.
Sing your death song, and die like a hero going home."

- Tecumseh, Shawnee

http://coyoteprime-runningcauseicant...your-life.html

----------


## jllundqu

A classic

----------


## jllundqu

This too




> Thanksgiving Prayer - American Indian 
> 
> Great and Eternal Mystery of Life, Creator of All Things, I give thanks for the beauty You put in every single one of Your creations. 
> 
> I am grateful that You did not fail in making every stone, plant, creature, and human being a perfect and whole part of the Sacred Hoop. 
> 
> I am grateful that You have allowed me to see the strength and beauty of All My Relations. 
> 
> My humble request is that all of the Children of Earth will learn to see the same perfection in themselves. 
> ...

----------


## moostraks

Big Thunder (Bedagi), late 19th century Algonquin
"The Great Spirit is in all things, is in the air we breathe. The Great Spirit is our Father, but the Earth is our Mother. She nourishes us; that which we put into the ground, She returns to us...."

Give us hearts to understand;

Never to take from creation's beauty more than we give; 
never to destroy wantonly for the furtherance of greed;

Never to deny to give our hands for the building of earth's beauty; 
never to take from her what we cannot use.

Give us hearts to understand

That to destroy earth's music is to create confusion; 
that to wreck her appearance is to blind us to beauty;

That to callously pollute her fragrance is to make a house of stench; 
that as we care for her she will care for us.

We have forgotten who we are.

We have sought only our own security.

We have exploited simply for our own ends.

We have distorted our knowledge.

We have abused our power.

Great Spirit, whose dry lands thirst,

Help us to find the way to refresh your lands.

Great Spirit, whose waters are choked with debris and pollution, 
help us to find the way to cleanse your waters.

Great Spirit, whose beautiful earth grows ugly with misuse, 
help us to find the way to restore beauty to your handiwork.

Great Spirit, whose creatures are being destroyed, 
help us to find a way to replenish them.

Great Spirit, whose gifts to us are being lost in selfishness and corruption, 
help us to find the way to restore our humanity.

Oh, Great Spirit, whose voice I hear in the wind, 
whose breath gives life to the world, hear me; 
I need your strength and wisdom. May I walk in Beauty.

----------


## moostraks

> A classic





> This too


 Thanks for helping!!!

----------


## moostraks



----------


## moostraks



----------


## Natural Citizen

*PRAYER FOR THE WHITE MAN*

And now, Grandfather, I ask you to bless the White Man. 

He needs your Wisdom, your guidance. 

You see, for so long, he has tried to destroy my people, and only feels comfortable when given power. 

Bless them, show them the peace we understand, teach them humility. 

For I fear they will someday destroy themselves and their children, as they have done to Mother Earth. 

I plead, I cry. 

After all, They are my Brothers...

----------


## TER

Nice thread!

----------


## moostraks

> Nice thread!


Figured you'd like this one!  Thanks for inspiring me...

----------


## Natural Citizen

> Originally Posted by *TER*Nice thread!  
> 
> 
> Figured you'd like this one!  Thanks for inspiring me...


So, anyhoo. Back on topic...

----------


## moostraks

> So, anyhoo. Back on topic...

----------


## moostraks



----------


## Natural Citizen

*A Hopi Prayer for Peace*


"Great Sprit and all unseen, this day we pray and ask you for guidance, humbly we ask you to help us and fellow men to have recourse to peaceful ways of life, because we ask You to help us and fellow men to have recourse to peaceful ways of life, because of uncontrolled deceitfulness by humankind. Help us all to love, not hate one another.

We ask you to be seen in an image of Love and Peace. Let us be seen in beauty, the colors of the rainbows.

We respect our Mother, the planet & our corn fields, with our loving care, from Her breast we receive our nourishment.

Let us not listen to the voices of the two-hearted, the destroyers of mind, the haters of self-made leaders, whose lusts for power and wealth will lead us into confusion and darkness. Seek visions always of world beauty, not violence not battlefields. 

It is our duty to pray always for harmony between man and earth, so that the earth will bloom once more. Let us show our emblem of love and goodwill for all life and land.

Pray for the House of Glass, (United Nations) Pray for within it are minds clear and pure as ice and mountain streams. 

Pray for the great leaders of nations in the House of Mica who in their own quiet ways help the earth in balance.

We pray the Great Sprit that one day our Mother Earth will be purified into a healthy peaceful one.

Let us Sing for strength of wisdom with all nations for the good of all people. Our hope is not yet lost, purification must be to restore the health of our Mother Earth for lasting peace and happiness, Techqua Ikachi ---- for Land and Life!

"Together with all Nations we Hold this World in Balance" 

Hopi elders,
Hotevilla USA

----------


## AFPVet

These are beautiful  What we call the Holy Spirit, they call the Great Spirit. It is awesome that God spoke to their hearts

----------


## TER

> These are beautiful  What we call the Holy Spirit, they call the Great Spirit. It is awesome that God spoke to their hearts


There is a philosophical concept, actually originating from the ancients though brought to further development by the Stoics called the logos spermatikos (the seed of reason, or seminal reason).  It involves the inner and hidden logoi (the generative principle of the Universe) which is found in all things and in varying degrees throughout history and in all cultures, nations, religions.  Indeed, this logos spermatikos is the Logos Himself.  Thus while the Native Americans did not have the full revealed knowledge made known by the incarnate Logos, (for example, with regards to the Great Spirit being the Holy Spirit and Third Person of the Holy Trinity), they discerned His presence in their lives and in the world around them. 

   A nice explanation is given here:

Subsequent to the Apostolic age St. Justin Martyr, a second century apologist, makes the claim for Christianity that "Whatever things were rightly said among all men are the property of us Christians."  Justin espouses the belief that both Gentiles and Jews will be saved on the basis of their piety and holiness. He states that "Christ is the first-born of God, and we have declared above all that He is the Word (Logos) of whom every race of men were partakers; and those who lived according to reason are Christian." All peoples are able to participate in the "spermatikos logos" or seed of reason: "For each man spoke well in proportion to the share he had of the spermatic word (reason disseminated among men), seeing what was related to it," because "the seed of reason (the Logos) implanted in every race of men" makes God's revelation accessible to all. The pre-existence of the eternal Logos of God enables "all the races of men to participate" in God's revelation. The "seed of the Logos is innate in all the races of men and resides in all people." uniting humanity and making all "part of the Logos."

Saint John Chrysostom, in the fourth century, tells us that God is "not particular but He is the Father of all" and His providence brings the "nations" to salvation. To the Jews God gave the "written law" but to the nations He gave the "natural law," the law innate in human conscience and reason.

In our times. Professor John N. Karmiris, University of Athens, based on his studies of the Church Fathers, concludes that the salvation of non-Christians, non-Orthodox and heretics depends on the all-good, allwise and all-powerful God, who acts in the Church but also through other "ways." God's saving grace is also channelled outside the Church. It cannot be assumed that salvation is denied non-Christians living in true piety and according to natural law by the God who "is love" (1 John 4:8), In his justice and mercy God will judge them worthy even though they are outside the true Church.  This position is shared by many Orthodox who agree that God's salvation extends to all who live according to His "image" and "participate in the Logos." The Holy Spirit acted through the prophets of the Old Testament and in the nations. Salvation is also open outside the Church.

----------


## fr33



----------


## heavenlyboy34

> This is a hate free zone. Take your rude, hateful, disruptive comments elsewhere as they are in violation of site rules...


There are seeds and pieces of truth and beauty in all heterodox religions.

----------


## fr33



----------


## TER



----------


## HVACTech

> There are seeds and pieces of truth and beauty in all heterodox religions.


care to explain WHY?

het·ero·dox adjective \ˈhe-tə-rə-ˌdäks, ˈhe-trə-\
: not agreeing with established beliefs or standards

Full Definition of HETERODOX

1
:  contrary to or different from an acknowledged standard, a traditional form, or an established religion :  unorthodox, unconventional <heterodox ideas>
2
:  holding unorthodox opinions or doctrines
 See heterodox defined for English-language learners »
See heterodox defined for kids »

which part of what I have enjoyed reading, is at odds with "hevenlyboys" interpretation of scripture?

(sound of crickets chirping..)

----------


## phill4paul

Because I live my life in the Spirit. Because each day I live to the fullest, and because of this, today is as good a day as any to die. 

  This is what I was told was the meaning of "Hokahey" ( C'mon, let's go, men ), "nake nula waun" (I am ready for what is to come.)

  It was not a death wish. Rather a life lived declaration.

  Beautiful.

----------


## TER

> care to explain WHY?
> 
> het·ero·dox adjective \ˈhe-tə-rə-ˌdäks, ˈhe-trə-\
> : not agreeing with established beliefs or standards
> 
> Full Definition of HETERODOX
> 
> 1
> :  contrary to or different from an acknowledged standard, a traditional form, or an established religion :  unorthodox, unconventional <heterodox ideas>
> ...


Is it the term heterodox which is upsetting you?  The term is not derogatory on its face, it simply means a faith different then his own (what he considers to be not according to his orthodox Christian faith).  I don't think his post is meant to be disparaging, but instead he is pointing to the common truths shared in faiths which are different from his own. 




> which part of what I have enjoyed reading, is at odds with "hevenlyboys" interpretation of scripture?


HB is aligning himself with the mind of the Church Fathers and is molding his interpretations to the interpretations they have handed down.  It is clear that while the Church Fathers see the common truths being revealed in various other faiths, the logos spermatikos I mentioned above, they confess in the full revelation given by the Only Begotten Son of God of the Holy Trinity.  So naturally, while HB can appreciate the beauty and the truths given in various other faiths and religions, the fullest truths are revealed in the Person of Jesus Christ.  This is why he is a Christian and not a follower of a Native American religion even while he can appreciate and respect the piety, beauty, and truths they too have revealed.

Of course HB can answer for himself, and I welcome him to correct anything I have written.  I simply don't think you are taking the post they way he intended it to be written.

----------


## Natural Citizen

Yeah, what moostraks said, FF. Hit the bricks. _Psssst_...git.

----------


## HVACTech

I asked for  CLARIFICATION. 
your verbose post did not answer my query.
that repose is taken< is not at question.

----------


## TER

> I asked for  CLARIFICATION. 
> your verbose post did not answer my query.
> that repose is taken< is not at question.


I am sorry it didn't answer your query or provide you clarification.  Forgive my verbosity, I was just trying to help.

----------


## moostraks

> care to explain WHY?
> 
> het·ero·dox adjective \ˈhe-tə-rə-ˌdäks, ˈhe-trə-\
> : not agreeing with established beliefs or standards
> 
> Full Definition of HETERODOX
> 
> 1
> :  contrary to or different from an acknowledged standard, a traditional form, or an established religion :  unorthodox, unconventional <heterodox ideas>
> ...


It is how hb perceives Native American spirituality in contrast to his choice of a traditional religion. It is not meant to be derogatory (although it could be perceived as such depending upon the tone in which it was said). He comes in peace ( hence the smiley face ) and is differentiating from a path contrasted to his own. Please don't be offended. The best way to understand it from an EO stance is TER's longer post above. The Creator is not confined by religion and the beauty of this is found in the shared Spirit of Love.

----------


## moostraks



----------


## Natural Citizen

> It is how hb perceives Native American spirituality in contrast to his choice of a traditional religion. It is not meant to be derogatory (although it could be perceived as such depending upon the tone in which it was said). He comes in peace ( hence the smiley face ) and is differentiating from a path contrasted to his own. Please don't be offended. The best way to understand it from an EO stance is TER's longer post above. The Creator is not confined by religion and the beauty of this is found in the shared Spirit of Love.


Native Americans were not indoctrinated by old men to separate the heavens from the Earth. Natives, historically, believe themselves to be one with nature. And they are. We all are. They do not know the ways of the Aristotles and Platos of yesteryear that demanded that men separate the two.

I think it's a bit obtuse when people assume that what they believe is correct and that they  are of the position to be OK with other beliefs (like the natives) because they are "close enough".

An example would be the Navajo. Their definition of the word star (sitsoi yoo) was "my ancient relation from which I came". Starstuff... 

Personally, I believe that the natives are more aligned with the truth than anyone else. They identify themselves in correct context whereas men of the Church have been taught to specifically ignore their true connection to nature (their identity), to separate mind from matter and the heavens from the Earth, and tend to identify themselves based solely upon their personalities which project into morality and then subsequently produce an artificial blueprint for order tailored for just them. And, again, it's another instance of man's ifantile need for centrality. I'm not looking to debate it, I'm just giving my opinion on it since others have here.

----------


## pcosmar

> The Creator is not confined by religion and the beauty of this is found in the shared Spirit of Love.


^^this..
The Creator is not confined by the religions of men.

And I will ask again,, What religion was Job..
And for that matter,,what religion was Enoch.

They were both men that loved God,, before any known religion...apart from any religion.

----------


## moostraks

> Native Americans were not indoctrinated by old men to separate the heavens from the Earth. Natives, historically, believe themselves to be one with nature. And they are. We all are. They do not know the ways of the Aristotles and Platos of yesteryear that demansded that men separate the two.


It seems so much healthier to not see things so compartmentalized.

----------


## moostraks



----------


## heavenlyboy34

> care to explain WHY?
> 
> het·ero·dox adjective \ˈhe-tə-rə-ˌdäks, ˈhe-trə-\
> : not agreeing with established beliefs or standards
> 
> Full Definition of HETERODOX
> 
> 1
> :  contrary to or different from an acknowledged standard, a traditional form, or an established religion :  unorthodox, unconventional <heterodox ideas>
> ...


It's got nothing to do with me.  Religion, broadly, is either heterodox or orthodox.  IDK about you, but I can appreciate this thread without debating-and would prefer not to debate in here.  Start another thread if you want that instead of derailing this one.

----------


## Natural Citizen

> It seems so much healthier to not see things so compartmentalized.


I think it's called "order". Heh. But, yes, It's a hoot alright.

Ah, well. I'm going to try to stay on topic now.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> ^^this..
> The Creator is not confined by the religions of men.
> 
> And I will ask again,, What religion was Job..
> And for that matter,,what religion was Enoch.
> 
> They were both men that loved God,, before any known religion...apart from any religion.


Being an Israelite, Job was most likely Jewish.  Enoch's long lineage traces back through Abraham and other well known Patriarchs, and ultimately to God. (See Luke 3:23-38)  Very safe to say he was Jewish.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Is it the term heterodox which is upsetting you?  The term is not derogatory on its face, it simply means a faith different then his own (what he considers to be not according to his orthodox Christian faith).  I don't think his post is meant to be disparaging, but instead he is pointing to the common truths shared in faiths which are different from his own. 
> 
> 
> 
> HB is aligning himself with the mind of the Church Fathers and is molding his interpretations to the interpretations they have handed down.  It is clear that while the Church Fathers see the common truths being revealed in various other faiths, the logos spermatikos I mentioned above, they confess in the full revelation given by the Only Begotten Son of God of the Holy Trinity.  So naturally, while HB can appreciate the beauty and the truths given in various other faiths and religions, the fullest truths are revealed in the Person of Jesus Christ.  This is why he is a Christian and not a follower of a Native American religion even while he can appreciate and respect the piety, beauty, and truths they too have revealed.
> 
> Of course HB can answer for himself, and I welcome him to correct anything I have written.  I simply don't think you are taking the post they way he intended it to be written.


This is pretty much it^^.   Thanks, TER. ~hugs~

----------


## acptulsa



----------


## heavenlyboy34

That's awesome^^  I've seen Indian flutes for sale before, but I'm holding off buying one till I can find one of good quality.

----------


## fr33



----------


## heavenlyboy34

> 


It's almost like Byzantine chant!

----------


## Terry1

It's wonderfully strange how some remote and ancient cultures, tribes have come to know God through the Spirit of the Lord.  God is called many things and has many names, but He's still who He is and changes not.

Some ancient tribes where there has never been an earthly witness for Christ have been discovered by missionaries who saw that they somehow--retained the knowledge and wisdom of God before they ever arrived there.  These tribes have given testimony to heavenly beings that visited with the message of love and salvation.  God has not forgotten anyone.

----------


## moostraks

> I think it's called "order". Heh. But, yes, It's a hoot alright.
> 
> Ah, well. I'm going to try to stay on topic now.


Haha... now that um, was the um, word I was looking for lol! It was likely necessary for certain developments that occur relevant to the end game of material existence. Consider what life might have been like without it. I guess I try to be positive about the whole nature of things and this is the best for my own feeble understanding to deal with it.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

The Spirit of God works to enlighten every soul that hears Him and seeks Him in truth and love.  It has been so since the day of creation.  The Name of Christ whereunder we are saved, is not a collection of syllables in a specific language, nor is it the identification of the son of a Jewish Carpenter.  The Name of Christ is who and what Christ _IS_.

*The Word* of God *made* into *flesh*, being *sanctified* as the *holy* *ground of sacrifice*, *in communion* with God having *eternal life* in the fulness of *His Spirit*.

If you think that's absurd, the ideas even break down into the syllables of His Hebrew full name.  Yeshua Moshiach Emmanuel. yah shu mosh shiach emma nu el.  That's _not_ to require that His Name is His Hebrew Name and everyone else is going to hell, but to demonstrate that his Name is _a collection of ideas_ about who and what He is.

I am sure that we will discover in heaven that more people collected themselves to those ideas than any organized churches would dare to claim the credit for.  Remember, every living human being on Earth is descended from peoples who received the direct revelation of the Living God.  If nothing else then by Noah and his children, which on the scale of things wasn't even all that far back really.

God's covenants are not just discarded willy-nilly, and they form almost a kind of algorithm, with some covenants embedded in others, and some separated.  The entire world, whether Christian or not, is still covered by the Adamic and Noahide covenants, and they will be judged according to how they have kept that covenant, and for their love of God and their fellow men.  Christians are sealed into the _Renewed Covenant_.  B'rit Chadasha (_chadasha_ is a specific kind of 'new' that only applies to things which are _re-_newed, like "the new moon")

Did the Aboriginal Americans remain faithful and true to the covenant God made with their fathers in the day of Noah?  Did they love God and their fellow men?  Did they follow after Him and obey when God called them? These are the things that will be considered before the Great White Throne.  Could Jesus Himself have walked amongst them in Spirit if He wanted?  I refuse to deny God that authority.

The Great Spirit as described by many (if not most) of the tribes bears far too much witness with the Holy Spirit to be mere chance or coincidence.  Their fathers knew the voice of God, the Living God, back to Noah.  These are the people who all but perfected life under Noah's covenant, and yes, I do believe that they will be judged according to their works. 

Eternal Life is not dictated by the foibles of men.  Not even Preacher-men.  It is solely and exclusively according to the pleasure of God.

Were the Native Americans able to perceive the Living God?  The evidence in their descriptions of Him would suggest, "yes."

----------


## HVACTech

> It is how hb perceives Native American spirituality in contrast to his choice of a traditional religion. It is not meant to be derogatory (although it could be perceived as such depending upon the tone in which it was said). He comes in peace ( hence the smiley face ) and is differentiating from a path contrasted to his own. Please don't be offended. The best way to understand it from an EO stance is TER's longer post above. The Creator is not confined by religion and the beauty of this is found in the shared Spirit of Love.


thank you. I was really just trying to gain a better understanding of the "split." 
personally I don't see how one can split god and nature apart. I mean, why?

my assumption was, that since the word  "HETERODOX" was used, this same individual should be able to elucidate.
I have enjoyed and learned something from your thread. 
peace.

----------


## moostraks

...

----------


## moostraks

> thank you. I was really just trying to gain a better understanding of the "split." 
> personally I don't see how one can split god and nature apart. I mean, why?
> 
> my assumption was, that since the word  "HETERODOX" was used, this same individual should be able to elucidate.
> I have enjoyed and learned something from your thread. 
> peace.


You are welcome. I hope it is a place for some who are excluded from all the "mainstream" discussions to find expression.

----------


## moostraks

> The Spirit of God works to enlighten every soul that hears Him and seeks Him in truth and love.  It has been so since the day of creation.  The Name of Christ whereunder we are saved, is not a collection of syllables in a specific language, nor is it the identification of the son of a Jewish Carpenter.  The Name of Christ is who and what Christ _IS_.
> 
> *The Word* of God *made* into *flesh*, being *sanctified* as the *holy* *ground of sacrifice*, *in communion* with God having *eternal life* in the fulness of *His Spirit*.
> 
> If you think that's absurd, the ideas even break down into the syllables of His Hebrew full name.  Yeshua Moshiach Emmanuel. yah shu mosh shiach emma nu el.  That's _not_ to require that His Name is His Hebrew Name and everyone else is going to hell, but to demonstrate that his Name is _a collection of ideas_ about who and what He is.
> 
> I am sure that we will discover in heaven that more people collected themselves to those ideas than any organized churches would dare to claim the credit for.  Remember, every living human being on Earth is descended from peoples who received the direct revelation of the Living God.  If nothing else then by Noah and his children, which on the scale of things wasn't even all that far back really.
> 
> God's covenants are not just discarded willy-nilly, and they form almost a kind of algorithm, with some covenants embedded in others, and some separated.  The entire world, whether Christian or not, is still covered by the Adamic and Noahide covenants, and they will be judged according to how they have kept that covenant, and for their love of God and their fellow men.  Christians are sealed into the _Renewed Covenant_.  B'rit Chadasha (_chadasha_ is a specific kind of 'new' that only applies to things which are _re-_newed, like "the new moon")
> ...


Another beautiful post Gunny. I absolutely agree with your conclusions.

----------


## Sola_Fide

> Peace on your path~~~


You are wrong.




> *Isaiah 48:22 
> 
> “There is no peace,” says the Lord, “for the wicked.”*

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> You are wrong.


LOL - did you just call yourself 'wicked?'

----------


## Sola_Fide

> LOL - did you just call yourself 'wicked?'


Wicked people are all the ones who are not in Christ.  There is only peace in Christ.  If you are not in Christ, you are at enmity with God and under His wrath.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Wicked people are all the ones who are not in Christ.  There is only peace in Christ.  If you are not in Christ, you are at enmity with God and under His wrath.


She wished _YOU_ peace, and you told her _she was wrong,_ because there was no peace for the wicked.  If she is wrong to wish you peace on account of there being no peace for the wicked, then that construction implies that you have claimed wickedness for yourself, that you are wicked, and that she should not be wishing you peace for it is against the commandment of God.  If that is not what you meant, then you should probably reexamine your entire argument here.

----------


## moostraks

> She wished _YOU_ peace, and you told her _she was wrong,_ because there was no peace for the wicked.  If she is wrong to wish you peace on account of there being no peace for the wicked, then that construction implies that you have claimed wickedness for yourself, that you are wicked, and that she should not be wishing you peace for it is against the commandment of God.  If that is not what you meant, then you should probably reexamine your entire argument here.


Lol! I think he just walked himself right into that one.  Smh. And now it appears he is account restricted.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Lol! I think he just walked himself right into that one.  Smh. And now it appears he is account restricted.


Ugh.  Bad timing.  It was inevitable really but I don't like leaving that kind of outhang.  I would have just left it alone if I knew it was restricted before I posted. ETA or made a different statement altogether.

----------


## moostraks

> Ugh.  Bad timing.  It was inevitable really but I don't like leaving that kind of outhang.  I would have just left it alone if I knew it was restricted before I posted. ETA or made a different statement altogether.


it was just bad timing. It happens.

----------


## pcosmar

> Being an Israelite, Job was most likely Jewish.  Enoch's long lineage traces back through Abraham and other well known Patriarchs, and ultimately to God. (See Luke 3:23-38)  Very safe to say he was Jewish.


Actually,, no. Job was from the land the Israelite would eventually inhabit,, but from before they did.
And Enoch,, was a descendent of Adam,, I believe a son of Shem.
 Neither was any part of any religion.. But both loved God.

----------


## jllundqu

I actually have this painting hanging in my office:

Written under the portrait are the words:  


> ALL HONORABLE MEN BELONG TO THE SAME TRIBE.

----------


## jllundqu

And for the record, I'm happy that SF was booted out of the thread.  We gave you (you know who you are) the religion thread... don't you dare come into threads like these and presume to judge people.

Good riddance to bad rubbish.

----------


## Snew

> The Spirit of God works to enlighten every soul that hears Him and seeks Him in truth and love.  It has been so since the day of creation.  The Name of Christ whereunder we are saved, is not a collection of syllables in a specific language, nor is it the identification of the son of a Jewish Carpenter.  The Name of Christ is who and what Christ _IS_.
> 
> *The Word* of God *made* into *flesh*, being *sanctified* as the *holy* *ground of sacrifice*, *in communion* with God having *eternal life* in the fulness of *His Spirit*.
> 
> If you think that's absurd, the ideas even break down into the syllables of His Hebrew full name.  Yeshua Moshiach Emmanuel. yah shu mosh shiach emma nu el.  That's _not_ to require that His Name is His Hebrew Name and everyone else is going to hell, but to demonstrate that his Name is _a collection of ideas_ about who and what He is.
> 
> I am sure that we will discover in heaven that more people collected themselves to those ideas than any organized churches would dare to claim the credit for.  Remember, every living human being on Earth is descended from peoples who received the direct revelation of the Living God.  If nothing else then by Noah and his children, which on the scale of things wasn't even all that far back really.
> 
> God's covenants are not just discarded willy-nilly, and they form almost a kind of algorithm, with some covenants embedded in others, and some separated.  The entire world, whether Christian or not, is still covered by the Adamic and Noahide covenants, and they will be judged according to how they have kept that covenant, and for their love of God and their fellow men.  Christians are sealed into the _Renewed Covenant_.  B'rit Chadasha (_chadasha_ is a specific kind of 'new' that only applies to things which are _re-_newed, like "the new moon")
> ...


Absolutely spectacular post.

----------


## moostraks



----------


## moostraks

> I actually have this painting hanging in my office:
> 
> Written under the portrait are the words:


Love it! I gave my sons the Native American 10 commandments. The boys' room is much more earthy than the girls' bedroom and I need to find something that fits their room that is similar because the girls are a bit envious.

----------


## pcosmar

> I need to find something that fits their room that is similar because the girls are a bit envious.


Such is the nature of the creature,, from my observation.

----------


## moostraks

> Such is the nature of the creature,, from my observation.


Lol...I was thinking of that when I typed that now that you mention it...

----------


## moostraks



----------


## jllundqu

> 


Wow....  I might just seek that out and buy it.  Beautiful

----------


## jmdrake

> Being an Israelite, Job was most likely Jewish.  Enoch's long lineage traces back through Abraham and other well known Patriarchs, and ultimately to God. (See Luke 3:23-38)  Very safe to say he was Jewish.


For the record you Luke 3:23-38 shows that Abraham traces his lineage to Enoch, as opposed to Enoch tracing his lineage through Abraham.  And we do not know when Job lived but most scholars believe he lived before Abraham.

See: http://www.apologeticspress.org/apco...1&article=2516

----------


## moostraks

Looking behind, I am filled with gratitude,
looking forward, I am filled with vision,
looking upwards I am filled with strength,
looking within, I discover peace."
~ Quero Apache Prayer

----------


## acptulsa

Native American Prayer 

Oh, Great Spirit
Whose voice I hear in the winds,
And whose breath gives life to all the world,
hear me, I am small and weak,
I need your strength and wisdom.
Let me walk in beauty and make my eyes ever behold
the red and purple sunset.
Make my hands respect the things you have
made and my ears sharp to hear your voice.
Make me wise so that I may understand the things
you have taught my people.
Let me learn the lessons you have
hidden in every leaf and rock.

I seek strength, not to be greater than my brother,
but to fight my greatest enemy - myself.
Make me always ready to come to you
with clean hands and straight eyes.
So when life fades, as the fading sunset,
my Spirit may come to you without shame.


(translated by Lakota Sioux Chief Yellow Lark in 1887)
published in Native American Prayers - by the Episcopal Church.

----------


## monte

Nice thread. One of my favorite books is "The Lakota Way" by Joseph Marshall III

----------


## moostraks



----------


## moostraks



----------


## acptulsa

O' GREAT SPIRIT help me always to speak the truth quietly,
to listen with an open mind when others speak,
and to remember the peace that may be found in silence.

----------


## acptulsa

Mountain of discontent. Mountain of talking gods And cold fire. 

Mountain of dry bones And silent ashes I cry to your empty womb. 

Where is your comfort In this time for staying still? 

I lay on the rock in the stream Long enough so that what was not good in me washed down and away, gone from my body forever.

----------


## moostraks



----------


## moostraks



----------


## acptulsa

..


> The first peace, which is the most important, is that which comes within the souls of people when they realize their relationship, their oneness, with the universe and all its powers, and when they realize that at the center of the universe dwells Wakan-Taka (the Great Spirit), and that this center is really everywhere, it is within each of us. 
> This is the real peace, and the others are but reflections of this. 
> The second peace is that which is made between two individuals, and the third is that which is made between two nations. 
> But above all you should understand that there can never be peace between nations until there is known that true peace, which, as I have often said, is within the souls of men.

----------


## moostraks

> “Upon suffering beyond suffering; the Red Nation shall rise again and it shall be a blessing for a sick world. A world filled with broken promises, selfishness and separations. A world longing for light again. I see a time of seven generations when all the colors of mankind will gather under the sacred Tree of Life and the whole Earth will become one circle again. In that day there will be those among the Lakota who will carry knowledge and understanding of unity among all living things, and the young white ones will come to those of my people and ask for this wisdom. I salute the light within your eyes where the whole universe dwells. For when you are at that center within you and I am that place within me, we shall be as one."  -Crazy Horse

----------


## moostraks

> "I am blind and do not see the things of this world; but when the Light comes from Above, it enlightens my heart and I can see, for the Eye of my heart sees everything. The heart is a sanctuary at the center of which there is a little space, wherein the Great Spirit dwells, and this is the Eye. This is the Eye of the Great Spirit by which He sees all things and through which we see Him. If the heart is not pure, the Great Spirit cannot be seen, and if you should die in this ignorance, your soul cannot return immediately to the Great Spirit, but it must be purified by wandering about in the world. In order to know the center of the heart where the Great Spirit dwells you must be pure and good, and live in the manner that the Great Spirit has taught us. The man who is thus pure contains the Universe in the pocket of his heart."


Black Elk, Sioux

----------


## moostraks

> "The Lakota loved the earth and all things of the earth, the attachment growing with age. The old people came literally to love the soil and they sat or reclined on the ground with a feeling of being close to a mothering power. It was good for the skin to touch the earth and the old people liked to remove their moccasins and walk with bare feet on the sacred earth. Their tipis were built upon the earth and their altars were made of earthIt was the final abiding place of all things that lived and grew. The soil was soothing, strengthening, cleansing and healing.
>        "That is why the old Indian still sits upon the earth instead of propping himself up and away from its life-giving forces. For him, to sit or lie upon the ground is to be able to think more deeply and to feel more keenly; he can see more clearly into the mysteries of life and come closer in kinship to other lives about him. 
>        "The old Lakota was wise. He knew that mans heart away from nature becomes hard; he knew that lack of respect for growing, living things soon led to lack of respect for humans too. So he kept his youth close to its softening influence."


Standing Bear, Sioux

----------


## moostraks



----------


## moostraks

> We were lawless people, but we were on pretty good terms with the Great Spirit, creator and ruler of all. You whites assumed we were savages. You didnt understand our prayers. You didn t try to understand. When we sang our praises to the sun or moon or wind, you said we were worshipping idols. Without understanding, you condemned us as lost souls just because our form of worship was different from yours. We saw the Great Spirits work in almost everything: sun, moon, trees, wind, and mountains. Sometimes we - approached Him through these things. Was that so bad? I think we have a stronger faith than that of most whites who have called us pagans Indians living close to Nature and Nature s ruler are not living in darkness.
>  Tatanga Mani or Walking Buffalo, Stoney Indian, Canada (1871-1967)

----------

